# Mini Jet Switch



## Jgrden (Aug 16, 2009)

Unless someone has a better idea, I am headed to Lowe's to find a replacement switch for my mini lathe. It has a variable speed control box. The switch just decided not to turn off the lathe and it had to be unplugged.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 16, 2009)

I got an on off foot switch for mine after the switch failed for the 3rd time. Bought it at HF. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96618


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 17, 2009)

John, I had that problem once and it turned out to be dust in the box I cleaned it out with compressed air and it has worked fine  ever since.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 17, 2009)

Buy a two gang box, a std. wall switch and a receptacle and make your own switch box.  It will be cheaper to buy an 8' or 10' ext. cord than to buy a plug and raw wire.  Then jump the switch in your control box and forget about it.
 
If you ever need another switch (which you most probably won't); it will be 99¢ from any Walmart.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had to do the same with my jet mini.  I got the moisture/dust resistant switch and have not had any problems since (about 3 yrs).


----------



## DavePowers (Aug 17, 2009)

I just replaced mine. It was under warranty. 3 yrs

Dave


----------



## jscola (Aug 17, 2009)

call jet. I called them when mine went bad & they sent me a new one free.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the same problem with my jet mini.  I took out the switch and went to ace hardware.  They found me a replacement switch in 5 min and I was back up in less than 30.  The switch cost less than $5.00.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim15 said:


> John, I had that problem once and it turned out to be dust in the box I cleaned it out with compressed air and it has worked fine ever since.


 
I agree ... try the compressed air first. We have a porter cable 7518 variable speed router mounted in a table. It frequently will quit running and require a blast of air. Has always worked for us,... so far !

Best of Luck


----------



## HawksFeather (Aug 17, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Buy a two gang box, a std. wall switch and a receptacle and make your own switch box.  It will be cheaper to buy an 8' or 10' ext. cord than to buy a plug and raw wire.  Then jump the switch in your control box and forget about it.



After replacing a couple of the on/off switches (sent free from Jet) the above is what I did and have not had a problem.  I leave the lathe switch in the 'on' position and just flip the light switch that I wired into the box.

Jerry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 17, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Unless someone has a better idea, I am headed to Lowe's to find a replacement switch for my mini lathe. It has a variable speed control box. The switch just decided not to turn off the lathe and it had to be unplugged.



You might just check the switch... it's a 3 part rocker switch..or at least mine was... one of the rockers may have slipped of it's pivot... when mine went out I thought it was the motor and replaced the motor... in wiring in the motor, I mistakenly took the switch out and it fell apart.... I put it back together and it works fine.. and now I think I have a spare motor.


----------



## CSue (Aug 17, 2009)

Jim15 said:


> John, I had that problem once and it turned out to be dust in the box I cleaned it out with compressed air and it has worked fine  ever since.



John, this is exactly what I've been doing.  Same variable speed mini Jet, same problem.  It's occurred more times than I remember (my 3 second world.)  I take it off, open it up, use the compressed air can, wiggle a wire just for the heck of it, stick my tongue out the left side of my mouth while I put it all back together, plug it in . . . and turn it on for a few more months.

Once I figure(d) out what to do, its no big deal.  For me, its alot easier than to fuss over something I don't know.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 18, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> .....it's a 3 part rocker switch...


 
I don't recall ever seeing a rocker switch on the VS model??  I think they are only used on the manual models.


----------



## Modelbuilder45 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes there is a toggle switch on the VS models.   Mine went out the first day, Jet gladly shipped another one


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2009)

CSue said:


> John, this is exactly what I've been doing.  Same variable speed mini Jet, same problem.  It's occurred more times than I remember (my 3 second world.)  I take it off, open it up, use the compressed air can, wiggle a wire just for the heck of it, stick my tongue out the left side of my mouth while I put it all back together, plug it in . . . and turn it on for a few more months.
> 
> Once I figure(d) out what to do, its no big deal.  For me, its alot easier than to fuss over something I don't know.


I'd like to see you with your tongue out  trying to clean the switch. 

I went to Home Depot and found a replacement. $4.47.


----------



## CSue (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL!

I'll stick with my routine ;-)


----------



## lwalden (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad I found this thread via the search- just had my Jet MiniVS refuse to turn off, and needed to replace the toggle switch. Same as John, I went to Home depot and spent (with tax) $4.31, needed to do a quick mod with the vise and some tin snips, but 20 minutes later I'm turning again, woo-hoo!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 26, 2010)

CSue said:


> Jim15 said:
> 
> 
> > John, I had that problem once and it turned out to be dust in the box I cleaned it out with compressed air and it has worked fine  ever since.
> ...



Do you use your tongue to clean the switch?  Doesn't the electricity give you a jolt? LOL


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 26, 2010)

For anyone that has that problem of the switch not turning off or on, alot of times what happens is the contacts slip inside. If you push in on the handle as you turn the switch on and off it will reset the contacts. It maybe a quick fix for some and yes they are cheap and a better heavier duty switch is the best way to go if a new one is needed. Good luck.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Jet Quality*

Seems to me like Jet has a quality control or a design problem.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 27, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Seems to me like Jet has a quality control or a design problem.


 


Nothing new. They had that for years. Easy to deal with though.


----------



## tool-man (Aug 27, 2010)

It is just a very cheaply made switch.  It's sad to see them cut corners on something like that.  Mine has not failed yet but I will certainly replace it with something better.  Another project to add to the list. :biggrin:


TellicoTurning said:


> You might just check the switch... it's a 3 part rocker switch..or at least mine was... one of the rockers may have slipped of it's pivot... when mine went out I thought it was the motor and replaced the motor... in wiring in the motor, I mistakenly took the switch out and it fell apart.... I put it back together and it works fine.. and now I think I have a spare motor.


----------

